# puerto paralelo bloqueado



## ajcarom (Dic 1, 2006)

He hecho una aplicacion en labview para recibir datos por el puerto paralelo.
Cuando vario las señales del puerto con un software que se llama parmon (es un monitor de puerto) el programa en labview funciona de maravilla pero cuando conecto una señal al puerto es como si no reaccionara. el programa sigue leyendo el ultimo valor puesto por parmon.
El puerto estara bloqueado hacia el exterior?

Ya use el userport en el cual uno añade el intervalo de memoria donde estan los puertos para desbloquearlos pero nada...
Que pasará
mi SO es xp sp2.
Gracias a quien pueda ayudarme


----------



## Loktar (Dic 1, 2006)

Hola ajcarom.

Sí, en la versión xp bloquearon del alguna forma el los puertos por un tema de seguriad. Creo que hay algunos programas que te ayudan a poder usarlo en xp, busca en poco en internet. Hasta el 98 inclusive no hay problemas.

Saludos


----------

